# pre 74 europiccola questions/chat



## dave dove (Apr 24, 2016)

hey
i just bought, but have not received, an early europiccola
i won't be certain which version until it arrives
it has a sight glass but no group head bolts
i needed a project
i have previously owned a stradivari which i sold due to blood pressure issues (now solved)
so not a complete noob

i'm going to need some spares
at least seals etc.
maybe element...

my main questions atm are:
which gasket set?
it's pre mil but has a brass sleeve
and
does anyone have the sleeve tool and the boiler ring tool?


----------



## dave dove (Apr 24, 2016)

it has the old piston sleeve with fixed shower screen
i will definitely need a sleeve removal tool...


----------

